

Poll: Why Are There So Few YC iPhone Stories Today? - ynniv

My friends and I are very excited about it - are people ambivalent, or busy downloading the SDK and writing apps?
======
jws
Started the app last week, downloaded the SDK yesterday, commented on one
iPhone SDK article on Hacker News.

I think maybe everything that needs saying has been said. It is an early beta,
it lets you do a lot of things very easily, it won't let you do somethings,
and you contractually agree not to do somethings which are technically
possible.

Now get out there and create some value.

